# Primitive Supply



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Got these today from Primtive Supply, they have unique style unlike the others,

















Although it loolks rough in the picture, actually it's quiet comfort to hold .


















This boardcut has finger rest feel similar to PS-2 , and more robust design good work ! no worry to scratch nice finish.

















Compare ammo pouch with Gib's sideshooter, you can see this narrow pouch is use for holding large projectile from it's size. aslo, the band pull is quiet heavy 

















From these you can see that they are bulit for hardcore action , a real survival tool!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

These are Bulletproof stuffs


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Erlkonig: I'm glad you recieved in a timely manner. I appreciate your business. Please feel free to PM me for anything regarding slingshots...Frogman


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Shooting test this moring ,










but an idot parked a car in my shooting range , I have to move side way (this was the view where I stand to shoot, very close to the car ) distance - 10.5 meters (34 ft)

target - pop can. ammo -3/8" BB










Result : first try with Double Thud : after 44 shots got first hit , total 4 hits in 60 shots.
Natural : after 24 shots got first hit, total 3 hits in 40 shots.
Agile Toucan : after 14 shots got firs hit t, total 2 hits in 20 shots.

Comment : Before I shoot Double Thud and souble natural, I have read Mr. Parker's review in blog, It's just like what he said these slingshot are built for " instinct and butterfly shooting style only " because you can't pull the band and try to aim - the pull weight is similar to try double TB gold in butterfly style and you also can't do like normal boardcut frame aiming shooting using ammo pouch close cheek way - the tube band will not pull enough to reach the power . I did not have much experince with butterfly style skill and totally new on instinct shooting thus the scorce were low, the ammo were too light for double thud / natural. but I found out these slingshots were quiet stable, the shooting pattern always fall in close group did't fly everywhere( the car left with no broke window and chipped paint ), I think I need more pratice to get the " sweet spot " on them.

Double Thud and natural - feel like shooting a large caliber handgun (up .44mag ) a litte bit lost control and a lot of fun, recommand them to pro class players and men who love challenge.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

have always liked Frogman's slings, have not been able to open his site where one can buy his slingshots/ammo - I had his site for some time but now it comes up unavailable, anyone know what's up with that?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Think it was primitivesupply.com


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks, Nicholson - but I've tried that one as it use to be the site I went to up till about , oh I don't recall maybe 6 months or so ago and now comes back as down - I know you can see some of his vids on the "Equip 2 Endure" you tube channel, but as far as his store site , just not sure what happened to that


----------

